# My Loud 2001 Pathfinder



## babybash (Jun 19, 2005)

This is my 2001 Nissan Pathfinder. It's fully loaded with every option including a touch screen navigation, 6 disk cd changer, leather, heated seats, and all the other goodies available. I have done a little work to the car including a full sound system which consists of 3 JL Audio W6s in a custom fiberglass box being powered by a Kicker KX1200.1 which was recently rated at 1408 watts of pure power. All this was wired using StreetWires Ultra Flow Power cables including a 1/0 AWG power cable. I also have added Smittybuilt stainless steel tail light guards and a subtle pinstripe to accent the car. I purchased a full Techone 6500k HID headlight kit but it has not been installed as of yet.


























































































*The car is currently for sale or trade.* I have not had it for too long but I am purchasing a new vehicle for the summer so it has got to go. I have done anything possible to make this car run perfect and it has done so flawlessly. Only premium gas here and has been totally babied. I am very open to trades for a sportier vehicle. I would be interested in a wide range of vehicles. If would like to make me an offer or have any questions about the car please email me at [email protected]. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

did someone loose a CD? :thumbup: 

nice car, ever taken that thing where it belongs? in the mud.


----------



## babybash (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha yeah I'll take another picture of the amp.... without the cd :thumbup:. As you can tell, she has been babied. So no, she has never been offroad. I am pretty obsessive when it comes to my cars, I think it's a disorder... but at least it's one mom will be proud of. Maybe my next truck  .


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad it wasn't used for what it was made for, but nice stuff you have there. What's your next car?


----------



## babybash (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm still not sure yet. I want something more performance oriented. I live alone and dont ever really have much to tote around excpet for my gf but I can do that in a 2 seater. The only thing is that Michigan winters are pretty horrible so driving a 350z, older nsx, m3, or even a GTO just would not work, and I like knowing the fact that the car I'm driving has 4wd when I need it. Maybe an STI, not a big fan of Mitsubishis so the evo is out. I also have considered the g35X and... this ones really out there... a GMC Typhoon which is to this day the fastest production suv ever, even faster than the Porsche Cayenne TT, and would give me the 4wd that I love, but they have got some major reliablility problems. If you guys have any suggestions let me know, I am very open to other oppinions.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I've driven my 200sx in the winters here in PA, with almost bald tires, and to be honest, it wasn't that bad. I just had to brake a lot earlier than usual :thumbup: 

If you like the idea of AWD, why not try a Subaru?


----------



## babybash (Jun 19, 2005)

I love the idea of purchasing an STI WRX, but it seems like everyone around here and their mother has one. That really bothers me. I like having something that ordinary people can't identify or never thought of purchasing. I love the 300zx tts but I really dont think I can pull that off in the winter either.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I wouldn't go with a 300ZX TT for the winter time just because it's pretty much considered a true sports car.. winter = salt on the roads and salt on the roads = rust heaven on cars. I'm pretty sure you can get by with a FWD or RWD car on snow though, I have before. It helps to keep your tire pressure lower as well as to have a nice set of winter tires. Believe me, you don't need AWD to survive in the winter. It's helpful as a tool, but not necessary.


----------

